# 1.6 8V SR possible engine mods?



## ademirden (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi all, 
i own a Golf mkIV 1.6 8V SR A/T.. 
I would like to hear your suggestions for any possible engine mods.
(is automatic gearbox a problem?)
But please atmospheric suggestions








No plans for turbo yet..
Thnx..


----------



## ademirden (Jun 29, 2007)

No suggestions ?!


----------



## ekinginaussie (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (ademirden)*

Sell it and buy a 1.8T


----------



## 91CorradoG60 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: 1.6 8V SR possible engine mods? (ademirden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ademirden* »_Hi all, 
i own a Golf mkIV 1.6 8V SR A/T.. 
I would like to hear your suggestions for any possible engine mods.
(is automatic gearbox a problem?)
But please atmospheric suggestions








No plans for turbo yet..
Thnx.. 


Wow! You make my ABA feel like a power plant!!!!







Na, What you need to do its a cam, chip, header, pulleys, suspension, ITB's, bigger exhaust, and gut it. You will notice a huge difference... but that 1.8t that was mentioned earlier will be just as fast... stock. I'd say if you dont care how long it lasts go all out 13.5-1 compression and all that you could hit 13's
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ademirden (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: 1.6 8V SR possible engine mods? (91CorradoG60)*

Thnx for reply.. 
I can not afford to buy a 1.8T for now.. 
not for the price..









95 octane gas 1 lt = 2.69$ nowadays..
So i have to enjoy my Golf








Do you have any specific suggestion on camshaft?
which brand ? which model? etc.
what will the advan. and disadvan. of it ?
i have only intake kit for now in the engine, i know it is nothing but a small thing.. also i have -30mm koni shock springs.. 
is there a specific header for golf 1.6 8v SR engine?
i couldnt find any..
i am open to any suggestions which will not cause any danger for the engine.. blow out etc.
thnx again.. 

_Modified by ademirden at 3:32 AM 1-9-2008_


_Modified by ademirden at 3:34 AM 1-9-2008_


----------



## ekinginaussie (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: 1.6 8V SR possible engine mods? (91CorradoG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91CorradoG60* »_
Wow! You make my ABA feel like a power plant!!!!







Na, What you need to do its a cam, chip, header, pulleys, suspension, ITB's, bigger exhaust, and gut it. You will notice a huge difference... but that 1.8t that was mentioned earlier will be just as fast... stock. I'd say if you dont care how long it lasts go all out 13.5-1 compression and all that you could hit 13's
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









To be serious, add all above up, you may end up spend more than trade in a 1.8T Mk4 Golf Gti .... more power = more gas ... when you all done these mod your 1.6 fuel consumption will not be too much better than a 1.8T, The VW 1.6 is one of the best 1.6 engine but it is not designed for performance though. Just my 2 cents


----------



## 91CorradoG60 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: 1.6 8V SR possible engine mods? (ekinginaussie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ekinginaussie* »_
when you all done these mod your 1.6 fuel consumption will not be too much better than a 1.8T, The VW 1.6 is one of the best 1.6 engine but it is not designed for performance though. Just my 2 cents









 Naturally aspirated, i agree... turbocharged... you might gain some MPG or (KPL) I get better gas milage with those mods on my aba tho at reasonable speeds


----------

